# Interested in the Terrasport II



## JacobS96 (Jan 10, 2021)

I've been looking at different aviation watches recently, and I was set on the Longines Spirit until I came across the Mühle Glashütte Terrasport II (the 40mm model). I really like this watch, but since the brand is somewhat lesser known, there isn't a ton of information about it online. From an aesthetic standpoint, I love the watch; it embodies everything I've been looking for. But for those who have owned/own this watch, how does it perform in terms of accuracy/precision?


----------



## CTBanjo (Jul 25, 2015)

I've owned the Seebataiilon for several years and have been delighted with it. Great watch from a wonderful watch making town. Have no fear about the brand.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The Terrasport II is fitted with a Sellita 200 + Mühle woodpecker fine adjustment and Mühle rotor. Precision/accuracy is identical to most of Sellita SW 200 movements you‘ll find in hundreds of watches.
Fit and finish is excellent. Unfortunately an brand constantly flying under the radar.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Had one for a number of years. Great build quality, and always ran +10-12 seconds or less in most instances for me.


----------



## attilab (Jan 6, 2022)

I do not own the Terrasport II yet, although it's on my shortlist.

I have two other Muhle Glashutte watches, and I'm very happy with them. I read somewhere that Muhle aim to regulate their watches between 0 and +8 SPD so it should not be slow. My ProMare Bronze is about +4 SPD and my Rescue Timer is around +1 SPD with my usual wearing patterns.

But to me, even +8 is better than -1.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

I have 3 Muhles...love them all. One runs about 4 seconds a day fast and one runs about 4 seconds a day slow. Not sure about the third but I think it runs a couple of seconds fast a day. All well within my tolerance.


----------



## Strange Days (May 11, 2013)

I have the 44mm version and it's a beautiful watch that runs +2 spd. Very underwhelming lume--easily the worst lume I've seen on any watch I own. I can make the size work but wish I would have went with 40mm.


----------



## Hastie73 (Aug 20, 2020)

I've got one. Great value, built like a tank, about 5 secs slow per day. A very attractive watch.


----------



## JacobS96 (Jan 10, 2021)

I appreciate the information! For those that own this watch, feel free to post wrist shots!


----------



## Hastie73 (Aug 20, 2020)

Bottom watch on the right winder. Can't find an individual pic.


----------



## OnTheRoad99 (Sep 24, 2014)

I had the Terrasport II and it was very well finished and accurate within +2 seconds per day. As mentioned, lume wasn’t great. Ultimately I couldn’t get the bracelet sized comfortably enough so it moved on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

I’ve had a Terrasport II. Nice watch, good build quality and mine ran pretty consistently +2. That being said I found the hands to be a bit small and lume not great. Now have a Timefactors Speedbird which blows it out of the water for half the price.
TIMEFACTORS | SPEEDBIRD III PRS-22


----------



## ericschultz1966 (Dec 31, 2021)

JacobS96 said:


> I've been looking at different aviation watches recently, and I was set on the Longines Spirit until I came across the Mühle Glashütte Terrasport II (the 40mm model). I really like this watch, but since the brand is somewhat lesser known, there isn't a ton of information about it online. From an aesthetic standpoint, I love the watch; it embodies everything I've been looking for. But for those who have owned/own this watch, how does it perform in terms of accuracy/precision?


Take a look at the Stowa Flieger 40mm hand wound. With the hand wound it has a SW215-1 Sellita in refined finish which is quite attractive. It also comes in at 9.2mm thick. The automatic, SW200 refined finish, is only 10.2mm. Date/no date, logo/no logo, it's up to you and it wouldn't lighten your wallet as much.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Cycletroll said:


> I’ve had a Terrasport II. Nice watch, good build quality and mine ran pretty consistently +2. That being said I found the hands to be a bit small and lume not great. Now have a Timefactors Speedbird which blows it out of the water for half the price.
> TIMEFACTORS | SPEEDBIRD III PRS-22


Of course it's half the price:

It's British, not German made
It's thicker
It has a smaller diameter
It's a plain-jane movement, not decorated at all, no woodpecker neck regulator, etc.
I've never even heard of the brand

How you feel that watch "blows the Muhle out of the water" is hard to see.


----------



## nuhobby (May 22, 2020)

I'd worn a Terrasport I, Terrasport II, and a Terrasport III at different points  
The Terrasport II was certainly the sweet-spot for size.
I had to put the (small) Terrasport III on a wider cuff, but that baby really had some fine aesthetics in cream dial version, and was super-accurate.

I actually moved each of these on to good folks... regretting that now, of course!

Chris


----------



## OnTheRoad99 (Sep 24, 2014)

ericschultz1966 said:


> Take a look at the Stowa Flieger 40mm hand wound. With the hand wound it has a SW215-1 Sellita in refined finish which is quite attractive. It also comes in at 9.2mm thick. The automatic, SW200 refined finish, is only 10.2mm. Date/no date, logo/no logo, it's up to you and it wouldn't lighten your wallet as much.


The Stowa Flieger is a great recommendation. I have the top grade automatic and it’s more accurate than the Muhle and the finishing is virtually as good, but with great lume on the dial. You give up the screw down crown and it’s only 50 meters water resistance compared to 100 for the Terrasport II. Overall, with its lower price, the Stowa is much better value. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonedaddy33 (Jul 20, 2016)

I've owned the Terrasport II for about 7 years and really enjoy wearing it. Mine is very accurate (+2) and I find the steel bracelet to be extremely comfortable to wear. It's light weight, very solid build and good looking too. The lume like said earlier could be better but I wouldn't say its bad at all. It glows very bright, but fades a bit quicker than others I own. Muhle makes very good watches and I think you would love it.


----------



## bonedaddy33 (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

robi1138 said:


> Of course it's half the price:
> 
> It's British, not German made
> It's thicker
> ...


Sorry I stepped on your wee German toes!
How I feel that it is a better value is that I've owned both and compared them and IMHO the Speedbird is a nicer watch. The fact that it's English (I rather suspect that Mr. Eddie Platts sources the cases overseas) has absolutely nothing to do with my opinion. Lest you think I don't appreciate German watches I've owned a good chunk of the Sinn catalog (at least a dozen) and several Muhle Glashutte including the SAR Rescue Timer which is brilliant!
I'm sorry you are ignorant of Timefactors as the are a unique and quality operation; perhaps you've heard of some of the other brands in their stable: Smiths or Precista? 
BTW, the Speedbird has a Top Grade Selitta in it which runs at about 1 spd as well as a soft iron cage which provides 20,000 A/m magnetic resistance. It also has some of the best lume I've found in this style of watch. These are features I find far more useful than Perlage or a Woodpecker Regulator.
YMMV


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Cycletroll said:


> Sorry I stepped on your wee German toes!
> How I feel that it is a better value is that I've owned both and compared them and IMHO the Speedbird is a nicer watch. The fact that it's English (I rather suspect that Mr. Eddie Platts sources the cases overseas) has absolutely nothing to do with my opinion. Lest you think I don't appreciate German watches I've owned a good chunk of the Sinn catalog (at least a dozen) and several Muhle Glashutte including the SAR Rescue Timer which is brilliant!
> I'm sorry you are ignorant of Timefactors as the are a unique and quality operation; perhaps you've heard of some of the other brands in their stable: Smiths or Precista?
> BTW, the Speedbird has a Top Grade Selitta in it which runs at about 1 spd as well as a soft iron cage which provides 20,000 A/m magnetic resistance. It also has some of the best lume I've found in this style of watch. These are features I find far more useful than Perlage or a Woodpecker Regulator.
> YMMV


Are you always such a jackass when you respond? Just curious.

I stand by what I said. Enjoy your Timefactors watch (and those other two brands that I've never heard of either)

P.S. I'm not German, so my toes are fine. But this is a German watch forum, is it not? Oh, yes...it is....

Bye now! 🙂


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

robi1138 said:


> Are you always such a jackass when you respond? Just curious.
> 
> I stand by what I said. Enjoy your Timefactors watch (and those other two brands that I've never heard of either)
> 
> ...


YOU obviously didn't get my humor. I'm quite aware it's a German watch forum hence my subtle jibe. The OP mentioned looking at other watches including Longines so I took that to mean that he wasn't looking specifically for a German watch but that the Terrasport II was appealing to him.
As a past owner of a Terrasport II as well as an IWC Mark XVIII (and perhaps a half doapzen others of the Flieger type) I thought he might be interested in similar watches.
I wasn't the one who started the Jackassery; you managed that quite well in your first snobby reply to my suggestion of a brand that YOU may not be aware of but has quite a cult following and are actually really nice watches.
My "blows it out of the water" may have been enthusiastically hyperbolic but you know how the saying goes: "opinions are like arses everyone has one"!

Sorry for the detour OP, good luck with your watch search.

PS The Terrasport II hands are really too thin otherwise I'd still have mine  lol


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Cycletroll said:


> PS The Terrasport II hands are really too thin otherwise I'd still have mine  lol


I think the hands are fine.


----------



## nuhobby (May 22, 2020)

I was just reminded by this thread... Stowa a few years ago advertised the Rana model which included the woodpecker regulator:








Introducing the Stowa Rana - Worn & Wound


Late last year Stowa announced a new addition to the Antea line, the “Back to Bauhaus” collection. Born out of a collaboration between Stowa’s Jorg Schauer and famed German designer Hartmut Esslinger, the B2B series revamped the Antea line by introducing a number of playful dial colors, a “new”...




wornandwound.com





Sorry for the diversion!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

nuhobby said:


> I was just reminded by this thread... Stowa a few years ago advertised the Rana model which included the woodpecker regulator:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thilo Mühle and Jörg Schauer are friends. They often traveled together on business (Japan for example).


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

nuhobby said:


> I was just reminded by this thread... Stowa a few years ago advertised the Rana model which included the woodpecker regulator:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that watch...a special one-piece, molded case I believe.
I thought it was pretty cool just not my style. And it was quite expensive.


----------

